# Ottawa trainers



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been looking into several trainers in Ottawa to help me out with Lako's dog aggression and over dominance while on walks.

The first trainers I contacted were: Dog Training Ottawa, Ontario - Hull, Gatineau, Canada
I actually contacted them a month ago as well, but wasn’t able to convince hubby that Lako needed more help than what we could give him.

They are dog behavior therapists, and are the only dog trainers recommended by the SPCA. They have a one year guarantee or a lifetime guarantee. ($600 - $800)

They space their lessons about one month apart. Not sure if I like that idea or not... But I do like that they have a guarantee and will continue to train with us until we are happy. There is no limit to the number of lessons that you can have with them.



The second trainers are: Ottawa Dog Obedience Training - Canadian Canine Training Academy

They specialize in dog aggression. We had a trainer come to our house for a free evaluation. She took him out for a walk and saw his reactions with other dogs. She tried to put a prong collar on him that she had on had but it was too small. (I'm not against prongs if they are really needed. In my case, it's probably a good tool to have)

Her price was $650 for an intense 8 week lesson plan.


The last trainer I contacted is already scratched off my list. She was a “holistic” trainer, and I didn’t feel confident that she had the “balls” to deal with a dog like mine. 


Who would you choose?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd go with the Canadian Canine people, they really seem to have a good reputation in the area. Plus you've already had the consult so if you're comfortable with the style they're using then use it.

Alternately if you'd like another option you can check out Best Friends Dog Training

Best Friends Dog Training

I know Maggie Bird personally and Kim Cooper has a fantastic reputation and a long history with GSD's. Maggie and my parents foster for the same dog rescue and Maggie is well versed in 'trouble' dogs and working through their problems with patience and consistency. If you're talking to Maggie let her know Irene's daughter sent you.


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Shade! I'll give them a call this afternoon.


----------

